# Diagramme in C++



## SuperSonik (26. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Bibliothek mit deren Hilfe ich in einem C++
Programm Diagramme erzeugen kann. Diese Diegramme sollen in einer mit QT 
erstellten Gui - Anwendung angezeigt werden. 
Ich stelle mir das in etwa so vor das ich die Werte angebe und noch ein paar weitere Angaben mache (Skalierung, Achsenbeschriftung etc.). Daraus soll mir dann ein Balkendiagramm oder ein Graph erzeugt werden.
Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben?
Gruß,

    SuperSonik


----------



## deepthroat (26. September 2006)

Hi.

Für Qt gibt's z.B. Qwt (http://qwt.sf.net) oder KD Charts (kostenpflichtig).

Allgemein gibt's da z.B. gdchart (http://www.fred.net/brv/chart/) - eine simple C Bibliothek. Auf der Seite gibt's auch kurze Beispielprogramme für die Grafiken im linken Frame.

Gruß


----------

